# East Coaster going out West for the first time



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Utah is so played out. Do something original and go to South Dakota or Minnesota. 

also the "pure powder workshop" has to be a scam. you'll just waste a bunch of time waiting for the other people who got scammed to flounder about and get buried in the snow.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I've never ridden in Utah so I don't have any advice on that. 

As for riding in powder, if you've done 6 inches to a foot and had no problem staying on top of the pow, then you should be fine in the deeper stuff. 

The key is to keep your weight back and the faster the better. I find that the most common mistake that people make in riding pow is making deep turns and being afrad to just let loose down the hill. It's actually much easier to stay in control and enjoy the pow if you are charging down the hill. 

Not sure about that workshop. It could be nice to see where the best pow is on the hill, but I could also see it being a waste like the previous poster said. I don't think they are going to teach you how to ride pow. Just lean back a little and let it rip!!


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I would definitely recommend Snowbird, and also Brighton - completely different, but I like the difference. Can't wait to go back to both next trip. Never been to Park City, but have not heard good things about it, both here and elsewhere. Sounds like you'll be having a car? If so, how about Powder Mountain or Snowbasin for a day?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

judging from some of the shit I read on this site you would think Park City was horrendous. Its still top notch boarding. some of the best in the world. terrain isn't as great as little cottonwood canyon but it's still great. Canyons is the best in Park City and one of my favorite places ever. 

as far as paying for a powder workshop, that is just plain robbery of dumb tourists. don't do it. just learn by riding it and figuring it out. it's not that hard. just gotta lean on that back leg and keep your nose up


----------

